# Welchen Monitor von Samsung oder BenQ?



## ziruam (27. Februar 2011)

möchte mir für meinem neuen pc einen neuen monitor kaufen und wollte dafür bis 175 € ausgeben.
Ich möchte defenitiv einen von Samsung oder BenQ. da ich keine ahnung von monitoren habe hoffe ich ihr könnt
mir weiterhelfen.
soll auch 24'' diagonale haben.
ist der samsung syncmaster b2430H gut??


----------



## SaKuL (27. Februar 2011)

Warum möchtest du unbedingt einen Samsung oder BenQ, wenn du selbst zugibst, dass du keine Ahnung hast was gut ist?


----------



## ziruam (27. Februar 2011)

stimmt, dan frag ich nach allen verkäufer


----------



## Painkiller (27. Februar 2011)

Ich würde dir die beiden empfehlen:

- Samsung SyncMaster B2430L
- BenQ G2420HDBL

Wobei ich den Samsung bevorzugen würde.


----------



## Semih91 (27. Februar 2011)

Wenn du noch 20-30€uronen mehr bezahlen kannst, würd ich den BX2450 nehmen. Derzeit eines der besten P/L Monitore, die es auf dem Markt gibt


----------



## Own3r (27. Februar 2011)

Ich würde auch eher den BX2450 LED von Samsung nehmen, denn er hat ein besseres Bild durch das LED (Kontrast, Helligkeit) als ein CCFL Monitor.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Februar 2011)

Der BX2450 wäre natürlich auch eine Option. Da haben die Kollegen schon recht. 

Den Aufpreis ist er auf jeden Fall wert. Viele Leute hier aus dem Forum haben den Monitor. 
Technisch überzeugen kann der Monitor auf jeden Fall.


----------

